# Generating Routes in Google Maps for uploading into your BMW Nav System



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

Losco said:


> won't let me download the pdf in the first post, is link dead?


Losco,

Try it now. Remember to remove the .pdf extension from the .xlsm file.

JEG23


----------



## Losco (Jun 28, 2012)

JEG23 said:


> Losco,
> 
> Try it now. Remember to remove the .pdf extension from the .xlsm file.
> 
> JEG23


Thanks, download worked, but realized didn't have excel on this PC lol. will test it tomorrow and see if it works on japanese nav too.


----------



## eb64 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Check this*



JEG23 said:


> Yes, many of us are aware of that nice tool, but unfortunately it only works in Europe.
> 
> JEG23


There is another possibility to make multi destination trips with TyreToTravel.com based on googlemaps. With the free Basic Tyre programm, it allows to plan trips and safe it in the BMW format tar.gz to the desktop. From there you pack it into a BMWData structure and youre able to upload it to the navi prof, where you have the possible upload via Navigation--saved trips--Import from USB etc

Structure like: ---- is the folderstructure, : is the file to be placed in folderstructure, usbstick ist your USB Stick
Usbstick: mytrip.zip
Usbstick----BMWData----Nav: mytrip.tar.gz
Usbstick----BMWData----Navigation----Routes: mytrip.tar.gz

hint: on my F11 build in 9/2011 (German Version) it works. Mytrip.zip: pack the entire structure above in a named zip file named exactly like the tar.gz, here mytrip.zip and put it in the rootfolder of your USB Stick. According to many posts, the folderstructure BMWData/Nav should do the trick, but with the mentioned bmwroutes.com method and saving it to Desktop it creates the above structure.

Try if that would work for US purposes as well!

Cheers EB


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eb64 said:


> There is another possibility to make multi destination trips with TyreToTravel.com based on googlemaps. With the free Basic Tyre programm, it allows to plan trips and safe it in the BMW format tar.gz to the desktop. From there you pack it into a BMWData structure and youre able to upload it to the navi prof, where you have the possible upload via Navigation--saved trips--Import from USB etc
> 
> Structure like: ---- is the folderstructure, : is the file to be placed in folderstructure, usbstick ist your USB Stick
> Usbstick: mytrip.zip
> ...


Good stuff EB. Thanks.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

eb64 said:


> There is another possibility to make multi destination trips with TyreToTravel.com based on googlemaps. With the free Basic Tyre programm, it allows to plan trips and safe it in the BMW format tar.gz to the desktop. From there you pack it into a BMWData structure and youre able to upload it to the navi prof, where you have the possible upload via Navigation--saved trips--Import from USB etc
> 
> Structure like: ---- is the folderstructure, : is the file to be placed in folderstructure, usbstick ist your USB Stick
> Usbstick: mytrip.zip
> ...


EB,

This works great in the US for the F10. Fantastic work!

JEG23


----------



## eb64 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi JEG23,
Sounds great  glad that this works now to have more trips planned and executed with the BMW in the US as well !

Hope many can use this now, although a bit of handwork is needed.. But we are in a coding Forum anyway

Greetings from Switzerland!

EB


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

JEG23 said:


> EB,
> 
> This works great in the US for the F10. Fantastic work!
> 
> JEG23


So JGE23 are you saying that this is the only way to do it on an F10 or is the method that you posted in #1 just as good?


----------



## eb64 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Which method to chose.. Everyones choice*

There are few things to keep in mind:

If you have BMW Assist:
- then you may plan your trips in googlemaps and send it conveniently to your car

If not: 
You cannot send your trip via googlemaps to your car and need to use one of the methods.

My method supports directly multiple destinations in a trip through the tyretotravel software, and with the structure I described, at least a europe model 9/2011 can cope with the data. The raw xml from #1 was not recognized on my car.

Bmwroutes.com works apparently only for europe and couple of countries, so limitations are there, gadgets like adding pictures to your trip and descriptions makes this way sweet

Everyone may choose and would be good to have feedback in which countries, with which modells and build, one or the other method is favourable.

EB


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

radarguy said:


> So JGE23 are you saying that this is the only way to do it on an F10 or is the method that you posted in #1 just as good?


radarguy,

Both methods work, is your choice. One requires the program mentioned by EB, the other uses Google and the conversion program posted earlier.

JEG23


----------



## radarguy (Feb 27, 2010)

JEG23 said:


> radarguy,
> 
> Both methods work, is your choice. One requires the program mentioned by EB, the other uses Google and the conversion program posted earlier.
> 
> JEG23


Thanks. I'll implement post #1 before my next trip. I could have used it on my last one where I took the scenic route along the Blueridge Parkway and the BMW nav wanted me to take the shortest or fastest route neither of which apply. Instead, I plotted it in the Garmin Basecamp program.

Basecamp can output a kml file which I could import into Aussie40d's conversion program. I tried the conversion program and it works flawlessly. I just have to code the car. This is really good stuff and much appreciated.


----------



## tuatua (Nov 4, 2013)

I tried to use the conversion program today, but when I clicked on "...convert Google Maps routes to BMW Nav file," I get the following Excel error message "Compile error: Can't find project or library." Any idea what the problem is? Looking forward to using this program to generate custom routes.

Thanks in advance,
tuatua


----------



## black_rain (Mar 10, 2013)

hi guys, does this work for CCC units ...?


----------



## tuatua (Nov 4, 2013)

tuatua said:


> I tried to use the conversion program today, but when I clicked on "...convert Google Maps routes to BMW Nav file," I get the following Excel error message "Compile error: Can't find project or library." Any idea what the problem is? Looking forward to using this program to generate custom routes.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> tuatua


Solved the problem. Determined JEG23's conversion program needs to run on Excel in Windows on a PC. I was using Excel for MAC, then tried using Excel for Windows in a Windows emulator on my MAC. Neither worked. When I ran the conversion program using Excel on a Windows PC, the conversion program worked perfectly.

tuatua


----------



## larryzhou (Mar 21, 2012)

gonna test it with nbt in china


----------



## pierreye (Aug 31, 2013)

Try out tyre for multiple route and it work fine. Much better than searching for POI through BMW navigation system. Now I need to get a Windows 8 tablet for my car.


----------



## pilot1981 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi,
anyone know if this method work also to import cam speed POI in BMW navi with HDD?


----------



## F30N (Mar 8, 2014)

This might be a shot in the dark, but has anyone tried to code NAVI_MYPOI_EXPORT to aktiv, and then see if the system exports a single POI? 
If yes, then maybe the resulting file can be studied to understand the syntax?


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

Any suggestions for Excel on Mac? Is there a way to modify the macro? The macro does not work on the Mac version....


----------



## guillaume.db (Feb 12, 2014)

roup1 said:


> Any suggestions for Excel on Mac? Is there a way to modify the macro? The macro does not work on the Mac version....


Same here


----------



## tuatua (Nov 4, 2013)

roup1 said:


> Any suggestions for Excel on Mac? Is there a way to modify the macro? The macro does not work on the Mac version....


Besides not working on the Mac version of Excel, the macro also won't work when using a Windows version of Excel running in a Windows emulator on a Mac. Bottom line: The macro doesn't seem to work in any fashion on a Mac.


----------



## Bob999 (Apr 19, 2014)

Has a file that will successfully run in LibreOffice, rather than Excel, been created?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm- just tried this on my US 2014 528i and no dice. I was able to activate the "import trip" feature through coding, but when I put the USB stick in, it claims there's nothing there.

I went to the BMW route planning website: https://www.bmw-routes.com/uk/en/plan-routes/index.jsp

And planned a trip in Germany just to see the file it generated. I noticed that inside "BMWData", it contained 2 folders: Nav and Navigation. Nav had tar.gz containing a jpg and the actual xml file, whereas navigation had a routes subfolder which then contained the same tar.gz file. Going to try using that structure to see what happens. Perhaps the NBT idrive looks in "Navigation" instead of "Nav"? Perhaps the tar.gz format is now required? Anyone else run into issues on NBT cars with this?

I had nothing else on the USB stick-- and it was in fact the 2gb USB Stick that they gave me at BMW Welt with my photos (but reformatted).

If this doesn't work, maybe I will also activate the "Export Trips" feature to see the format that the car itself generates....


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

I have 2014 328 with Tech package (NBT); followed Juan's recommendation to make one coding change (see start of thread), as well as route magnet coding -- both to no avail; think it has to do with I-Step.

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Rsnic said:


> I have 2014 328 with Tech package (NBT); followed Juan's recommendation to make one coding change (see start of thread), as well as route magnet coding -- both to no avail; think it has to do with I-Step.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


I was able to activate the import trip and route magnet features- just couldn't actually load anything from my USB. Hoping it's just a format issue


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Turns out I needed to use the tar.gz format. I got the trip imported but there are a few issues:
-the nav thinks that the coordinates for my address are slightly different than the coordinates used as my starting point. So it calculated the first leg of the trip involving a circle around my block to get to the "right" starting point

-when I went to route info it shows maybe the first mile of my trip with 2 intermediate flags which I assume are waypoints but then it ends. The actual trip is supposed to be 36 miles. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

eb64 said:


> There is another possibility to make multi destination trips with TyreToTravel.com based on googlemaps. With the free Basic Tyre programm, it allows to plan trips and safe it in the BMW format tar.gz to the desktop. From there you pack it into a BMWData structure and youre able to upload it to the navi prof, where you have the possible upload via Navigation--saved trips--Import from USB etc
> 
> Structure like: ---- is the folderstructure, : is the file to be placed in folderstructure, usbstick ist your USB Stick
> Usbstick: mytrip.zip
> ...


On my 14' F10 LCI this process doesn't work. Nor does the slight modification of sme found elsewhere:

Get "Tyre", a Google Maps based route planner (light version is sufficient for most
purposes)
Plan your route with waypoints etc. in Tyre
Save route as "BMW file (tar.gz)"
Copy that file to an USB-stick (FAT32, not NTFS), in directory "\BMWData\Nav\"
Plug USB stick in the glove box USB-port of your E89
Press ignition
Choose "Navigation" / "Saved Routes" / "Import Routes" / "USB" / "OK"

When I attempt to import routes the message I get is "No corresponding data found on USB device". I tried placing the route file in the directory specified, and then tried to put it in root directory, also tried to unzip the archive (it consist of .png and .xml files) and copy files separately to both places.

Perhaps the guidance I am using is outdated and file format has changed? Any idea greatly appreciated.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

iklo said:


> On my 14' F10 LCI this process doesn't work. Nor does the slight modification of sme found elsewhere:
> 
> Get "Tyre", a Google Maps based route planner (light version is sufficient for most
> 
> ...


I've gotten a route to import on my LCI. Try putting the tar.gz file in the following directory structure:
BMWData/Navigation/Routes/


----------



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

bmw325 said:


> I've gotten a route to import on my LCI. Try putting the tar.gz file in the following directory structure:
> BMWData/Navigation/Routes/


Worked perfectly! Thanks a lot.


----------



## login001 (Jul 12, 2013)

iklo said:


> Worked perfectly! Thanks a lot.


If you have access to BMW-CONNECTEDDRIVE.COM, it can be done through your account and directly sent to the car. (not sure you have it in the US)


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

login001 said:


> If you have access to BMW-CONNECTEDDRIVE.COM, it can be done through your account and directly sent to the car. (not sure you have it in the US)


We don't have this in the US. Bmw routes won't even allow you to plan a route in the US. Very silly since all the software is there. No idea why they don't offer it.


----------



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

bmw325 said:


> We don't have this in the US. Bmw routes won't even allow you to plan a route in the US. Very silly since all the software is there. No idea why they don't offer it.


Not only that, but everything north of Mexico is truncated from the World map selection pictogram on that web site. BMW must have a rather peculiar idea about geography.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, the enigma continues for me!

After leaving the iDrive alone for a few weeks and going on a trip, I noticed that I now have IMPORT (USB) option under STORED TRIPS in the NAVIGATION menu -- something I hadn't had before. [Shawn, maybe it is possessed?!?]

I tried Juan's Excel spreadsheet (with both Excel 2010 and 2013); each saved a file and the dialog box said total distance was zero miles. I then copied these files to a USB stick which only had a BMWData folder and with that a sub folder, Nav. I got the same message as BMW 325, no data

Will try downloadingT yre Basic next


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Rsnic said:


> Well, the enigma continues for me!
> 
> After leaving the iDrive alone for a few weeks and going on a trip, I noticed that I now have IMPORT (USB) option under STORED TRIPS in the NAVIGATION menu -- something I hadn't had before. [Shawn, maybe it is possessed?!?]
> 
> ...


To make it work I had to tar.gz the file and place it under BMWData/Navigation/Routes

My current issue is that only the first few waypoints show up on the nav


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, I had the tsr.gz file under BMWData/Nav -- no luck. Will try your directory approach in a while

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

OK, so the BMW routes menu option I'd another of those things we can't use in IS?

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

Oops, that's US

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## iklo (Jan 17, 2011)

My current issue is that only the first few waypoints show up on the nav[/QUOTE said:


> Can you elaborate please? I had four waypoints in my test route and they all showed up. Are you saying that there is some max number of waypoints that route can contain, or it can contain any number, but only the first few are visible and addressable? The tar.gz file itself is very small: mine was 66kb, so I can't imagine memory or hard drive can be the limiting factor.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

It worked! After importing now shows up in SAVED TRIPS; really think there is something strange going on with USB Port

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

iklo said:


> Can you elaborate please? I had four waypoints in my test route and they all showed up. Are you saying that there is some max number of waypoints that route can contain, or it can contain any number, but only the first few are visible and addressable? The tar.gz file itself is very small: mine was 66kb, so I can't imagine memory or hard drive can be the limiting factor.


I used google maps to plan the trip and the spreadsheet to convert it to the bmw format. It has 30 waypoints. When I import it only the first mile or so of the trip shows up with the second waypoint appearing as the destination.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

bmw325 said:


> I used google maps to plan the trip and the spreadsheet to convert it to the bmw format. It has 30 waypoints. When I import it only the first mile or so of the trip shows up with the second waypoint appearing as the destination.


I had a similar problem. When I brought in my route from Google into the Spreadsheet I would get a route of zero miles -- and I tried it with Excel 2010 and Excel 2013! Am not sure what the problem is, perhaps it is Excel versions? That's why I downloaded Tyre basic


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Rsnic said:


> I had a similar problem. When I brought in my route from Google into the Spreadsheet I would get a route of zero miles -- and I tried it with Excel 2010 and Excel 2013! Am not sure what the problem is, perhaps it is Excel versions? That's why I downloaded Tyre basic


I tried tyre but it doesn't seem to generate any waypoints - just the start and destination (which of course works but then the car calculates it's own route). Did you manually insert waypoints?


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

bmw325 said:


> I tried tyre but it doesn't seem to generate any waypoints - just the start and destination (which of course works but then the car calculates it's own route). Did you manually insert waypoints?


I did; fortunately, I only had a few because it is not very easy to use. Will look over the Spreadsheet again because that may be easier


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Rsnic said:


> I did; fortunately, I only had a few because it is not very easy to use. Will look over the Spreadsheet again because that may be easier


Hmm -I have 2 theories:
-maybe 30 waypoints is too much for the NBT nav
-there are a few subtle differences in the XML generated by tyre vs the spreadsheet.


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

bmw325 said:


> Hmm -I have 2 theories:
> -maybe 30 waypoints is too much for the NBT nav
> -there are a few subtle differences in the XML generated by tyre vs the spreadsheet.


Just looked at the KML file and spreadsheet output file, using WordPad. The KML file looks right; there are what looks like geo coordinates. When I look at the spreadsheet output file, am not sure that it is working properly so the only thing I can think of is that the macro has become corrupted.

Guess it looks like Tyre for a while, but will try dowloading spreadsheet again


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

*Update*

Hi,

Here's an update. I contacted Juan, the initiator of this thread:
MUST use Classic Google Maps (as opposed to the new version)
There is a 30 waypoint limit that is imposed by BMW system.
Good news and not. I used Classic Google Maps and Excel 2010 for the spreadsheet. Built a route with start, 2 intermediate, and end point; saved it and KML file; this file came into the spreadsheet fine and the dialog indicated distance (rather than 0).
The file must be saved to BMWData\Navigation\Routes directory, rather than BMWData\Nav -- probably due to NBT, rather than CIC.
Car reads file and creates two trips: start to 1st intermediate; and another to 2d intermediate, BUT never get to end point.
I have a feeling that this is also attributable to NBT, which sometimes acts a little odd.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Rsnic said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here's an update. I contacted Juan, the initiator of this thread:
> 
> ...


Cool- yeah that's pretty much my experience with NBT. Although I don't even see the second trip- just get routed to the first waypoint and it 
ends. Tried using 20 waypoints and same result


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

any idea what the export trip is for ? NAVI_TRIP_EXPORT


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

mvaccaro said:


> any idea what the export trip is for ? NAVI_TRIP_EXPORT


Couldn't get it to work but I assume that would export a trip from your nav to a USB.


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

ya was just wondering how to actually do it...

Also can you delete trips...? for some reason it shows grayed out


----------



## flyinghippo (Oct 1, 2013)

When I used the excel spreadsheet to convert the kml file to BMW NAV file, only the first segment of my trip was converted. I had multiple stops between the origin and the destination (A-B-C-D-E-F-G), only A-B was converted. The entire trip was 3,000 miles, the A-B segment was 800 miles. The pop-up box says 800 miles after the conversion. Any solution?


----------



## mvaccaro (Apr 30, 2014)

I use this http://www.tyretotravel.com/download-tyre/download-tyre-basic/

can import from google maps or build the route directly and save to BMW format


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

While I figured out how to get spreadsheet to accept Google Maps routes -- had to use "classic" version of Maps (rather than new version), couldn't get my iDrive to accept the input; I and BMW _ 325 figure it's due to the Head Unit being NBT. Have also used Tyre a couple of times and it works fine

Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


Sent from my Samsung S4 using BimmerApp


----------

